# Cichlid Kicked My P's Ass



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Well When i bought my tank the guy i got it from gave me like an 8 inch cichlid... I tried getting rid of them and gave them to some guy .. he ended up giving it back to me cause it was eating his fish..(tetras) and so i threw him back in the p tank.. well 2 mins being in there... it grabbed one of my biggest p's by the back and just yelled it there.. for like a minute... swam around the tank a little bit and then just dropped the p.. the p's didnt look like he was trying to get away just sorta chillin in its mouth... I was like wtf ... MY p's are gonna kick your ass cause of that... But they havnt really touched him a few bites here and there... but i could not beleive it did that... It only has 4 red theeth and they are only on the top... I hope that f*ck dies while im at work...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

hahaha, that's pretty funny. how large are your piranhas????


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

hahahahaaaa LOL :rasp:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

the one he grabbed was 5-6 ... I have 10 that are 5-6 1 tern thats like 7
and 8 that are 3-4... The smaller ones were the only one making hits on the cichlid... but oh he will be dead... if i have to scoop him out and bang him off a wall and then drop him back in the so be it. One of my p's dies cause of this im sticking it in my cats water bowl


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Haha, cichlids can be a bitch to other fish. It seems that they slowly pick on it to death. I would kill that sucker before it stresses out your p's too much.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

i leave it till saturday when i add sand to my tank... he doesnt smarten up or get killed ill eat him myself


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

LOL :laugh: only if i recorded what happened to my buddy who threw 3 chiclids into my puffer tank, cause he thought they would "get along". all i can say is that king kong puffers love chiclids!


----------



## Piranha_Mafia (Sep 23, 2004)

give your P's time, when they get hungry it's all over in a matter of seconds. Do not worry about stress when P's are in a shoaling gang they feel safe, confident and secure. A show of weakness by the cichlid will be treated with a fury of a feeding frenzy, I can guarantee that with 100% certainty.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya time is ticking for your cichlid







he will be food soon enough


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd say his days are numbered


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> the one he grabbed was 5-6 ... I have 10 that are 5-6 1 tern thats like 7
> and 8 that are 3-4... The smaller ones were the only one making hits on the cichlid... but oh he will be dead... if i have to scoop him out and bang him off a wall and then drop him back in the so be it. One of my p's dies cause of this im sticking it in my cats water bowl


 you got 19 ranas goin *W*







*W*

what does this cichlid look like


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah what kind of cichlid is this? Sounds bad ass as hell, you could probably sell it if it's a Red Devil or something along those lines. Cichlids that are tough enough to woop the sh*t out of a piranha are fairly popular in the cichlid hobby


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

Well if the cichlid dont Die soon and u want to get rid of him there is another member here that would gladly like to take the cichlid from you.... he can make another video of it too









dont worry just dont feed the Ps for a few days...those fin nips will get alot bigger


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

oh i forgot to mention....there goes Nvette again talking about his gay ass Puffers


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

dont kill it, sounds like an awsome fish sell it or something...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

This should help u out a Bit watch this


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Well hes still alive... im trying to keep the p's fed so the dont kill his ass...

ok ill describe him , cant really get a pic at this time...

Ok well anyway... Hes like covered in little tiny squares that are a combination of baby blue green and purple, on his back half he has 4-5 little black dots that you can only see at some angels, hes got bright yellow eyes.. and hes got 4 red teeth on the top.... he either hides behind and log or sits at the top in the corner... ill try and get a pic... but no promises.. if you guys can id this fish from that description then you are truly genius's









and yah having 20 pygos kicks ass


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

tinylilredbelly said:


> Well hes still alive... im trying to keep the p's fed so the dont kill his ass...
> 
> ok ill describe him , cant really get a pic at this time...
> 
> ...


 how big of a tank?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

:rasp:







Time to get some new p's


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry dude but you got some p*ssy ass P's what do you feed them Fresh Vegetables?









hehe jk


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> I hope that f*ck dies while im at work


lol

WHat shape is the cichlid and what colour is it? Is it similar to a jaguar?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> Hes like covered in little tiny squares that are a combination of baby blue green and purple


like this?


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

wolf.. sorta... except no black lines on the face.. the boxy design is all over his hole body not just the sides... his mouth is about the same shape as that ones^.... and ummm... your p's are p*ssy's however said that.. cause mine will kill anything.. its just that happen to be feeding them minumum, 5 sardines 4 shrimp and 3-4 feeders a day... I will not starve my p's at this time becuase there is 3 inchers with 6-7inchers/// that wont end up good if i starve them so i refuse to do it just for this cichlid... but when they feel like it theyll kill him


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

sounds like a dempsey, cool fish and tough as hell but the p's will fuk it up in no time. i got an african the same way and he beat the sh*t of my rbp's for 2 days till i woke up and his head was MIA :laugh: i would take it to the LFS though some one will take the jd no need to let it get killed


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is a jack dempsey


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

sounds like a dempsy from your description, I dont think they are mean at all, but I have heard of some real mean ones


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

hope your p's sort it out mate. i have 5 natts and i aquiered a 6'' pacu the other day mate was tryin to passit off as a P like a twat a dint research morphs on pacus and took it off himand my p's aint even took a serious bite but, hes missing all his anal fin, tail near enough and his dorsal. its only a matter of time if not al take hi 2 my lfs when hes healed and try and pass him off a somthing rare.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

yah wolf a little like that... but its a little more smooth with the colours.. like theres no black inbetween the scales... well anyway the one i have looks ten times more attractive then that one... ^^ mines completely smooth, like no defining mody lines.. f*ck it im gonna take a pic..


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> oh i forgot to mention....there goes Nvette again talking about his gay ass Puffers


Looks like i have a admirer :laugh: im glad i have a *** in my fan club, but i dont swing that way dabreeze. Oh btw im sorry about the 4 ppl that bought my "gay" puffers off of me. Ill call wes (fugupuff) and tell him that his puffers are gay







thanks for the heads up dabreeze.........if you know what that means :laugh:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

maybe its a texas?


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I think leaving that cichlid in their will cause more problems on you P's. Your P's have not killed it before and it is more likely not going to kill it soon. 
IMO your P's are wimps. If you want to finish that cichlid but in a mean way, take it out snip the fins out and tail fins and dump it back in the water. Ah, forget it, your P's wont touch it still. Oh, another idea is to take out that cichlid, put it in separate tank. Starve your P's for like a day or two, dump some fish fillet, once the first fillet or two is gone, trick it into doing a frenzy on that cichlid. Might or might not work.








Dont know what to say.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah or instead of being a tard and mutilating a fish before hoping your piranhas kill it you could SELL the cichlid. If you really don't want it you can also kill it by smashing it's head with a hammer as it's very quick and assumedly painless for the fish.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

My bad, dont mutilate the cichlid unless you are 100% sure your P's will demolish it, from the way your P's are acting their is a big chance they wont touch it, and you are stuck w/ a mutilated cichlid.
I tried to find ways his P's would eat it, and get free food, because returning it or selling to LFS, he wont get sh*t. Maybe a store credit of a buck or two. and this fish store sharks would sell his fish back for like 50 bucks or more.
Fuc* LFS, they are mostly Ripped-off.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What does it matter what the lfs pays him and then sells it for? If all he wants is to get rid of it then how is getting paid 1 dollar from the lfs for a fish they'll sell for even a thousand somehow worse than unnecessarily being cruel to a fish? Would you put your dog through a wood chipper rather than sell it to some guy who can sell it again for 10 times the price he gave you? What's the logic here if all he wants is to get rid of it?


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I had seen my pygos ripped a big cichlid in pieces, before I can count to number 2. Thats how quick it was, a blink in the eye, it was gone. maybe split in half first, then gone.
I am saying this from my own decision, I would rather have my Ps have good food and have them practice their killer instinct. Than having my LFS shark owner send his kid to college :laugh: , I could care less if they make money or not, I do care my P's having frenzied on a big fat fish.
Just my 2c


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

a friend of me gave me a red oscar chilid he was maybe 25cm lenght my p?s where smaller (up to 17cm) they start to attack at the first moment.
they bite him, sometimes the chilid bite them too. the chilid started to cut all my plants so i decide to cut his tail(only 1cm) off.
after the tail injury my ps began to attack the chilid, they hunted him through my tank for 5 hours then he was only 10cm lenght and DEAD

sorry for him

movie next on p fury

buette


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

how about not cutting any fins or damaging the fish at all .....

OK i got a better idea why dont u just ship me that cichlid and i can make another video of a cichlid getting OWNED


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you guys are cruel







. How is cutting the fins off a cichlid any different to cutting the lips off a piranha? None imo except you guys obviously like piranhas more so don't care. Just sell the cichlid if YOU want to or leave it in there and see what happenes.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

cichlids are bullies.









Take a look of my *flowerhorn CICHLID* he used to punk around my P's back then and even joins in feeding frenzies. I just had to give him away bcoz the P's are outgrowing him very fast. Everybody knows what would be the end result.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

guys im not going to touch the cichlid's fins./... hes got hardly any as it is... Im feeding my p's so the dont touch him and i havnt notices any new nips on his tail since maybe sunday... I could care less if he lives in my tank with my p's/// if he lives in there for a while... good.. if he dies.. whatever... i tried getting rid of it.. i couldnt.. if someone wants to personally get it out of my tank.. they can theres no way im draining my tank which is what you wuld need to do to catch that freaken thing...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

camotekid said:


> cichlids are bullies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that link took me to something that looks like a koi carcase


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

If I were you, I would take out that cichlid, it just causing misery to your P's. Worse thing could happen is when cichlids would start picking on P's eyes and you will end up w/ blind P's. Cichilds are known to pick on eyes of other fish. Especially Piranhas that would more likely ignore the cichlid picking at it.
I had remove fishes on my 125Gallon Piranha tank and 150Gallon tank African cichlid tank, Especially the African tank which is full of driftwood. 
Fishes I removed are exodons (fast as hell), african cichlids, Piranhas. 
It is somewhat easy to do by doing it right.
If your tank is somewhat empty, much better: Always force the fish to the open end side of the tank. Just use (2) big 10" nets, one on each hand and do it slow, and not to freak out the fishes, kind of scoping the fish using the 2 nets.
If your tank is full of driftwood, or decor, you need to force the fish out in the open. I use a metal hanger, form it straight, and bend the tip to half and inch (so you wont accidentally poke the fish), by bending the tip, it can also be use to pick-up left over foods, like fish filet in hard to reach place.
Once you have the fish in the open you need to used both 10" nets to catch it. Using 1 net is not good enough. 
(If the fish is very fast and hyper, and constantly hides, you might need to use the metal hanger and get his ass tired a bit). Using the hanger IMO, mostly stresses out the fish you are catching and somewhat a very little chance it stress out the other fish. 
It had work for me, so far.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Is it a Managuense


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Dude, if youve got a Jaguar cichlid, Please dont kill it. Those cichlid kick-ass. And that goes for Dovii, Midas, FH, and most Central American Cichlids.
Give it to someone that would take good care of it.
If its the common African, then feed it to your P's. IMO.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

guys, if i have the soft ware for my cam on my home computer ill post a good pic if i dont.. ill try and light the tank as much as possible and ill use my phone. however ill post a pic of the tank later tonight.. in this thread or ill make a new one..


----------



## Shokamo (Aug 7, 2004)

I feel bad about your P gettin it's ass whipped. I feel for ya dawg. Cichlid(shtlids) can be a pain. I say even the odds and let your P's grow a bit, then put the shtlid back in the tank and film it, let us see the results of your P's comeback!! 
I know this will happen, your P's will live to fight another day. I have 7 P's, I bought 3 cichlids, not even 4 minutes, the P ripped the crap out of one of the shtlids other 2 are hiding. They won't last for long. Support your P, they do the job. Don't have to worry about cleaning fish guts off the wall if your patient.

Good luck,

Shokamo


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I am interested to see what kind of cichlid it is, if you get pics put em up in this thread :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Shokamo said:


> Cichlid(shtlids)


 Considering the number of cichlid owners on this site you don't think that's something of a "look at me I'm a stupid jackass" kind of comment to make? It's completely unneccessary to stir the pot like that when you could have easily just posted "I'm an ignorant tard, do ignore me" and gotten the same effect.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

I just got my new 75Gallon tank in my bedroom. I had seen the dovii's(wof cichids), they are one of the meanest looking fish out there and the attitude to back it up. I know 75gallon is too small for Dovii's(wolf cichlids). My wife keep insisting me to get a flower horn, well see what happens.
Thinking about elongatus Piranhas though, or a bigger serrasalmus Rhombeus. Dont know yet. More likely leaning on the central americans, sense I dont have to worry about them being skittish.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

Guys this f*cking sucks.... My water is like completly brown because of my drift wood.. so even with my 1200 cam i cant get a f*cking picture.
Like i did get one and i wont be able to tell the quality till i get it on the comp... but the batteries died.. so as soon as i get home and finish cleaning my room/tank.. then ill post a pic.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > cichlids are bullies.:laugh:
> ...


 the flowerhorn is just beneath the P thats biting the koi. the FH sis quabbling from floating bits of flesh and stuff...


----------

